
Show HN: The First blockchain school (decentralized/verifiable/immutable diplomas) - wilhempujar
https://www.producthunt.com/upcoming/schoolchain
======
wilhempujar
cf. Product Hunt global hackathon [https://blog.producthunt.com/the-product-
hunt-global-hackath...](https://blog.producthunt.com/the-product-hunt-global-
hackathon-join-us-1cdee25c9608)

